# appaloosa foals, colour change question?!!!



## chapper (18 March 2013)

Hi all,
         Just wondering if any appy breeders on here can shed any light on their colour change?
I have 2 gorgeous colts (I know I'm biased!lol!!) one not changed much at all since birth and the other greying out a fair bit, just wondering how they'll change over the years!
Thanks for any help/thoughts 


at 3 months







at 6 months







at 10 months







sorry for the big pics don't know how to resize!!!!


----------



## chapper (18 March 2013)

and the other fella

couple of days old







3 months







10 months


----------



## Spring Feather (18 March 2013)

I'm not sure I really understand your question but here goes.  The colour changes you are seeing are quite normal for blanket-spots in my experience.  Our app foals born with blankets have always been very clear white with clear spots and sharp lines between the white and the coloured bodies when they were very young.  As they aged the colours become a bit more mottled and less sharp lines between colour and white.  With our leopard spotted ones however, the difference has been the opposite, they were born more mottled and as they aged the spots became more defined and the white became clearer and whiter.


----------



## chapper (18 March 2013)

Hi sorry, should have been a bit clearer!lol! A lot of people are telling me they will both eventually go leopard spot!!! Just wondered if this was a common occurance and over what sort of timescale?!


----------



## sherlocksgirls (18 March 2013)

Hi 


no yours won't become leopard spotted, as they are born marked like that . The colours will however spread as they grow.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 March 2013)

Unless one of the parents is a grey, the one that is getting more white hairs is not 'greying out' as he wont have the grey gene (to be a grey, one or both of the parents must be grey).

You need to learn about the Leopard Pattern gene. Wiki is a good starting point.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopard_complex


----------



## chapper (18 March 2013)

Thanks Faracat I had a look at the link, it's all pretty complicated!lol! So from what I can gather he's not greying but may varnish?! Both foals were by a few spot Appaloosa stallion out of solid tb mares! Blimey need a degree in genetics to sort this out lol :-0


----------



## Spring Feather (18 March 2013)

Your youngsters aren't leopard spot Apps, they are blanket spot Apps and will always be blanket spot Apps and their colours will become more merged as they age but they'll always have a defined blanket of sorts.


----------



## chapper (18 March 2013)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## whirlwindhorses (18 March 2013)

Your chestnut looks like he will roan/varnish out quickly and will probably look like a near leopard or a varnish roan with a blanket. The photo of the bay isn't as clear, but looks like he might stay dark in front. I breed Spotties, some stay blankets, others seem to be changing quickly. I'm finding that if they are going to varnish then they start changing as foals/yearlings. If they were grey then the spots would fade to grey too. 
What is their breeding? They are both nice.
Here is a pic of one of mine, first photo when she was 6 weeks old, second just over 2yrs old, i think she will look like a near leopard eventually as where she is roaning i can see spots.
The third photo is a mare who was born a bay blanket (she is with her bay snowcap foal)


----------



## chapper (18 March 2013)

Wow whirlwindhorses some stunning appys there!!!
My boys are both by a few spot Appaloosa stallion and out of solid thoughbred mares! Both have fabulous temperaments  always wanted to own an Appy but just wondered what colour they'll end up! 
That last pic, what an amazingly marked foal! :-D


----------



## Moggy89 (19 March 2013)

Woooo, your first one looks really like mine! But he has a few more spots on over the bum and is a Leopard. 
When I got him as a yearlinng they said he might get darker or lighter, but he has stayed exactly the same! And is now almost 7, I also have a photo of him at 3 months and he just looks like a mini of himself now. 
Who is the stallion? Mine had an appolasa dad and coloured cob mare, was a lovely mistake!


----------



## chapper (20 March 2013)

Would love to see some pics moggy89, sounds gorgeous  they were both by a local stallion Mr Edd a few spot Appy! I got them both at weaning but put a deposit on from 2 months. It was amazing how much some of the foals changed colour, some went from bay blanket spots to leopard in a few months!!!!


----------



## Moggy89 (20 March 2013)

I will have to go on to my computer and work out how to get them up on here, never done it before but most be easy?!
Mine is by Dancing With Wolves as was a bit of an accident, we had a yearling mare who died suddenly and out of the blue, nothing we could have done but said I would never get another after that, but then saw him about 6 months later and just had to get him! And it was defo a great move!


----------



## Moggy89 (20 March 2013)

I hope this works my first time at posting pics!

As a yearling when we went to see him:






Think he is 2 or 3 in this one:






And last summer sometime so just 6 in this one:


----------



## Moggy89 (20 March 2013)

So yer he is gray not chestnutey so not exactly the same but other than that quite similar.


----------



## chapper (21 March 2013)

Awww he's gorgeous :-D I see what you mean, his markings are very similar!!
Will be very pleased if my boys turn out as handsome as him ;-)


----------



## Moggy89 (21 March 2013)

Thank you!
He is lovely, I was very lucky  But your 2 both look lovely!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2013)

Some very cute youngsters shown on this thread   I have mainly Wiescamp Appaloosas (Prince Plaudit and suchlike) and one Wapiti gelding.  They are such intelligent horses and a lot of fun.


----------



## chapper (22 March 2013)

Pics spring feather :-D get your appys out!lol


----------



## freckles22uk (22 March 2013)

Well..... some of mine have changed, others haven't 

This is Harley as a foal and as a 3 year old, (hes now 7 and looks the same) mum is full leopard (and was born that way, dad was chestnut blanket that roaned out) 






Freckles and Harley when he was a few days old...  Freckles looked the same as a foal, her dad is Centaur Jolly Jack, and the mare was bay with a small spotted blanket






Moonshine as a foal (dad was a few spot, mum is now leopard but was born a chestnut blanket)






Moonshine a couple of years ago, he has lightened a little on the neck






Ticky (moonshines mum) she was a Chestnut blanket as a foal ... and this is Apache, Moonshines full brother .. now full leopard.






Ive also know the same mare and stallion have 5 foals, and all have been different, from solid through to leopard..


----------



## chapper (22 March 2013)

Omg I'm loving all these Appy pics  stunning horses there freckles!
Is that really a pic of Moonshine in your house?! That's soooo cool :-D


----------



## freckles22uk (22 March 2013)

chapper said:



			Omg I'm loving all these Appy pics  stunning horses there freckles!
Is that really a pic of Moonshine in your house?! That's soooo cool :-D
		
Click to expand...

thank you.... and yes, thats moony in the house, in through the front door, and out the back kitchen one.. we did it twice and on the 2nd run stopped him to take pics, he never batted an eyelid... Harley has also been in, totally unplanned, fully rugged!.. the equine dentist had been, and I had put him in the courtyard (off the kitchen) and we were sat having a cuppa, when he jumped up the steps and into the house!.... had to do a 5 point turn to get him out... the dentist was shocked...lol


----------

